# RB#1787



## creeper71 (Apr 11, 2011)

I really need help, I need someone to please post a pic of a RB#1787 BeeHive... I either underpaid or overpaid on my jar.. it looked lime green when I was in the store in sunlight it looks aqua... please help!!


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 11, 2011)

Rob, I do not have a picture for you but the color is whatever it looks like in the sun not the store light. The quarts and half gallons were only made in aqua. The pints only come in clear.
 George


----------



## creeper71 (Apr 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  georgeoj
> 
> Rob, I do not have a picture for you but the color is whatever it looks like in the sun not the store light. The quarts and half gallons were only made in aqua. The pints only come in clear.
> George


 I need to know the shape..not the color... beehive is 35-50.. so I need to know what a beehive jar looks like


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry, I did not look at the RB number. I thought that you were asking about the TRADE MARK BEE HIVE jar.  
 Information on the shape of the bee hive Mason's could really use some help from one of the collectors who frequent this forum. A set of pictures comparing various sizes of bee hive jars with later shapes would be a great service to the community.
 George


----------



## creeper71 (Apr 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  georgeoj
> 
> Sorry, I did not look at the RB number. I thought that you were asking about the TRADE MARK BEE HIVE jar.
> Information on the shape of the bee hive Mason's could really use some help from one of the collectors who frequent this forum. A set of pictures comparing various sizes of bee hive jars with later shapes would be a great service to the community.
> George


 I 2nd that request


----------



## towhead (Apr 12, 2011)

Some beehives here:  ??  http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/search.asp?catid=&show=closed&searchtxt=North%20American%20Glass&searchtype=2&startcount=1601&endcount=1773&page=9

 -Julie


----------



## towhead (Apr 12, 2011)

#1740 and #1751 to be exact.   Don't know if those are RB numbers or just his reference numbers Actually, I looked again and they appear to be reference numbers, so maybe one of those #'s is yours -Julie 

 To easily find the beehives, After clicking the web address, Select EDIT and FIND ON THIS PAGE and type in beehive.


----------



## towhead (Apr 12, 2011)

....cause his #1787 is like a stoneware jug. 

  Ref#1751 is a Masons 2 Patent 1858 BEEHIVE Midget Pint

 -Julie


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 13, 2011)

There is a good example of a bee hive shaped quart for sale on ebay, by Hoosier Jar.
 The item number is: 330553141751


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a contrast picture showing a bee hive shaped and a later regular shaped midget. These midgets are the only example that I can provide. The basic features are a squared base and a different taper on the sides.
 For those of you who do not think that it is worthwhile to use the new bottle sales forum, I purchased the bee hive there from another forum member. I have also sold a good jar there.
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/
 George


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a picture of the bases.


----------

